# Cutting bilge pump outlet hole in aluminum boat.



## DGF (May 2, 2011)

I'm getting ready to install a bilge pump on my 16' Tracker Grizzly and have decided I want to have the outlet hose discharge through the port side a few inches in front of the transom about 1" below the gunwale. I'm unsure of how to make a clean hole of this size in the side of the boat. What have others done?


----------



## BOB350RX (May 2, 2011)

i would use a holesaw, you didnt mentiob what size hole you need but i would imagine it not being huge, i think a hole saw would work nicely.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 2, 2011)

BOB350RX said:


> i would use a holesaw, you didnt mentiob what size hole you need but i would imagine it not being huge, i think a hole saw would work nicely.



+1 That's what I used.


----------



## Oldgeek (May 2, 2011)

Agree with holesaw. Take your time and don't put too much pressure on it so you get a nice clean cut.


----------



## lucescoflathead (May 2, 2011)

I used a steped bit. I think the hole I needed was 3/4. Todd


----------



## jellio5 (May 2, 2011)

A good sharp hole saw worked for me.


----------



## parkerdog (May 2, 2011)

DGF said:


> I'm getting ready to install a bilge pump on my 16' Tracker Grizzly and have decided I want to have the outlet hose discharge through the port side a few inches in front of the transom about 1" below the gunwale. I'm unsure of how to make a clean hole of this size in the side of the boat. What have others done?



Are you going above those pods on the sides or does your boat not have them?

Reason I ask is I'm going to be doing the same thing in a couple of days.


----------



## bcbouy (May 2, 2011)

3/4" metal hole saw.


----------



## DGF (May 3, 2011)

parkerdog said:


> DGF said:
> 
> 
> > I'm getting ready to install a bilge pump on my 16' Tracker Grizzly and have decided I want to have the outlet hose discharge through the port side a few inches in front of the transom about 1" below the gunwale. I'm unsure of how to make a clean hole of this size in the side of the boat. What have others done?
> ...



I plan on installing the outlet between the pods and gunwale. It should fit there nicely and still allow me to cover the rear deck area. I'll be the project guinneapig if you like and incluse photos.


----------



## rgpemt (May 3, 2011)

If you know an electrician, and your leery about drilling with a hole saw, they do make a hole punch. You simply drill a 3/16 hole, the device has two halves, one sharp and the other hollow, the bolt goes through and you tighten it up til it pops, make a good clean hole every time! I have one in my tool box and use it all the time


----------



## bcbouy (May 3, 2011)

its pretty near impossible to mess up a holesaw cutout,but your thruhull fitting will cover it anyway


----------



## rusty.hook (May 4, 2011)

This thru hull plastic fitting is what you need, just get for the same size hose connection as your bilge pump outlet connection. Cut the hole with a hole saw as high up on the transom as you can get, and your ready. Use either clear Silicone (RTV) cement or 3M5200 to seal both sides. Works great. See pic below.


----------



## devilmutt (May 7, 2011)

I used a hole saw, worked great.


----------



## malaki (May 7, 2011)

1" hole saw fits perfect.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 7, 2011)

I used a stepped drill bit. Was the way to go because I had a couple other sized holes to cut as well, and its pretty versatile for future use.


----------



## Average_Joe (Jun 29, 2015)

rusty.hook said:


> This thru hull plastic fitting is what you need, just get for the same size hose connection as your bilge pump outlet connection. Cut the hole with a hole saw as high up on the transom as you can get, and your ready. Use either clear Silicone (RTV) cement or 3M5200 to seal both sides. Works great. See pic below.



Sorry for the super delayed response, but Where did you find this fitting? I'm doing this same project at this moment? Thank you


----------



## Johnny (Jun 29, 2015)

most marine supply stores have Thru Hull Fittings in different sizes and configurations. 
Including, E-Bay, Ace hardware, Bass Pro, etc.
As for the hole saw, the fitting needs to fit snug but not forced or too tight.
Once you use a hole saw in some practice metal, you will be confident you can do it
in the hull of your boat. Measure TWICE, cut once........



Jus my Dos Centavos




.


----------

